# for those with bad eyes....



## Legionnare (16 Jul 2006)

Looks like we pilot dreamers that wear glasses have to join the yanks just to pursue our dreams in become a military pilot...more specific is the navy.
http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/genjoin/a/pilotvision.htm

If you read the last paragraph before Army (Rotary Wing), it states that "The Navy allows laser eye survery, both for current pilots and NFOs, and for pilot/NFO applicants, if they apply for, and are accepted to participate in the Navy's on-going study about laser eye surgery for aviators." 

I hope the CF someday allows getting PRK surgeory just like the navy...


----------



## techie (16 Jul 2006)

Ive read something along theses lines recently, they dont allow LASIK. Its a different kind of Laser Eye Surgery(PRK). With LASIK, they slice the cornea into a flap, where as in PRK they cut a part right off. Its more painful, longer recovery, but since there isn't a flap, there is no concern of a part of your eye falling off.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photorefractive_keratectomy


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Jul 2006)

For all of the "I hope" statements above, rumour has the CF changing their vision requirements for Pilot. It was discussed briefly in this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46908.0.html


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Jul 2006)

> So I guess we will find out in August accoring to the "rumor"...



Maybe...remember, it's just a rumour. I just thought I would let you know there is one circulating. 

Keep in mind that this proposed change, whatever it may be, could occur in August or it could take place 5 years from now. I only heard of it because I was going through the process with 2 people who had submitted documentation stating that they satisfied the minimum requirements and were awaiting an aircrew date but later found out that they infact did not meet the requirement. (there's more to it than simply reading your basic eye chart at the family doctor's office) A third found out while in St.Jean. Once they were told that they did not meet the requirements, they were told that changes may be coming to the vision requirements and to keep their eyes open (no pun intended) - but the details such as when it may happen and what was going to change was anybody's guess. It could all be hogwash...

EDIT: forgot to click "spel chek".


----------



## airforcedave (19 Jul 2006)

I worked at DRDC Toronto, where the opthomologist was doing the experimental trials to determine whether to allow laser eye surgey, PRK or whatever for pilots.  In fact I was a control subject for this study and had a chat with her about the whole thing.

I don't mean to dash any hopes, but at that time, she was not going to recommend that the CF allow corrective eye surgery for pilot candidates.   I don't recall some of the techincal details, as the study was not finished during the time I was there, but one of her major concerns was the quality of surgeon who was operating on you.  The eye surgery field is relatively new and there was no standard of quality that the surgeries are held too or that the surgeon is held to.  According to her, out of all the doctors who perfrom this surgery in the GTA, she would only trust one of them.  

I was there, and this is what she told me.  

If anyone has any questions about the DRDC/Medical phase of the pilot selection, feel free to ask.  I spent over a year in that section and have seen some strange stuff.

Have a good one,

DC


----------



## Fry (20 Aug 2006)

I've just had lasik custom vue with waveform done on both eyes. The reason I got that done was because of the faster healing process than the PRK. I really don't see why the CF should deny applicants with lasik. I'm no doctor, but right now, I'm seeing 20/15 which is pretty damn good, plus my night vision is better than ever. My life really changed when I got lasik done. Also read that the USAF accepts lasik applicants, makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> I'm no doctor



'nuff said......


----------



## xmarcx (21 Aug 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> I've just had lasik custom vue with waveform done on both eyes. The reason I got that done was because of the faster healing process than the PRK. I really don't see why the CF should deny applicants with lasik. I'm no doctor, but right now, I'm seeing 20/15 which is pretty damn good, plus my night vision is better than ever. My life really changed when I got lasik done. Also read that the USAF accepts lasik applicants, makes you wonder sometimes.



I had the exact same surgery, and remember that really weird part at the start where they suck your eye out of it's socket and slice your cornea open? That's the problem right there. Our eyeballs will never, ever regain 100% structural integrity relative to their original factory issue. In fact, for the first year after surgery, the docs can pop that flap back open with nothing but a sterile pair of tweezers if they need to do an adjustment surgery. PRK on the other hand occurs entirely on the surface of the cornea, and has no effect on the integrity and strength of the eyeball. The worry of the Air Force is the possibility of pressure, altitude, and g-forces popping those flaps back open. Since that would probably ruin a perfectly good airplane, and kill the pilot, you can't blame them for taking the precaution of denying candidates who had the surgery, evidence either way be damned. 

I was in Air Cadets one upon at time, even paid for my own pilot's licence, but life goes on. I figure my wonky eyesight was just God's way of telling me to join the Army


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> ...... and someone at the CFRC said that there's a possibility of the restriction being removed in the future, why, they didn't mention.



Then let's wait for that to happen. Otherwise, this is one of those tiresome circular topics.  Until the regulations change (if they ever do) recruitment for any trade is subject to the existing medical limitations for uncorrected/corrected vision.

Locked.

Mike
Staff


----------

